# Tropica's New Ferts + Confusion & Questions



## malloy85 (Dec 19, 2012)

Tropica has two new (at least to me) ferts on the market? 










_Plant Growth "Specialized" Fertiliser _& _Plant Growth "Premium" Fertiliser. _Specialized contains nitrogen and phosphorus while premium doesn't. Specialized is meant for tanks with lots of plants and few fish and premium is meant for tanks with lots of fish and fewer plants...

My question is which one do you chose for tanks with both a high number of fish and a dense amount of plants? Tropica in all it's wisdom isn't catering to my middle ground so I'm kinda confused as to which to chose. Also, I am unable to find the "composition" of both products. They publicize the N&P but as to what else each contains, so far I can't find that info :icon_frow


----------



## Imi Statue (Apr 6, 2012)

Just a guess but it's not middle ground here. Ferts are for plants not fish and fish can only add more of what plants need so...

Though I would wait until they publicize the complete list of what is in them or just write them to find out. http://www.tropica.com/en/about-tropica/contact-tropica.aspx I'm sure they will not object to inquiries.


----------



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

Ferts *are* for plants. The more fish you have the more ferts you need, within reason. I use Seachem Florish Comprehensive, which is a micronutrient. With lots of plants you need to follow the directions + a little more, but not too much. Watch how the plants are growing as an indicator of whether to reduce the dose. You can start with a little less and add more as there is more bioload.


----------



## dantra (May 25, 2007)

This should get you pointed in the right direction and save yourself a bit of change.

*Save your money by doing something similar to this.*

I would do things a bit differently like using distilled water and adding either excel or hydrochloric acid to the trace mix only (because of the chelators in it) but that's just me.

*You may also want to read this.* It will clear up some things for you.

Good luck in whatever you decide to do and happy planting :smile:


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Is Tropica's new line available in the US? I like the pretty bottles .


----------



## malloy85 (Dec 19, 2012)

Via email

Premium
K 0.80%, Mg 0,39%, S 0.91%, B 0.004%, Cu 0.006%, Fe 0.07%,
Mn 0.04%, Mo 0.002%, Zn 0.002%.
HEEDTA, DTPA, E123.

Specialized
N 1.34%, P 0.10%, K 1.03%, Mg 0,39%, S 0.91%, B 0.004%,
Cu 0.006%, Fe 0.07%, Mn 0.04%, Mo 0.002%, Zn 0.002%.
HEEDTA, DTPA, E123.

What say you?


----------



## dantra (May 25, 2007)

If you have your mind set on using that then perhaps this will sway you into making your own.

*DIY Tropica Plant Nutrition Plus by James*

*or*

*How to make DIY Tropica Plant Nutrition by Wet*

Ultimately it's your call, you're the one who has to determine how much you are wiling to spend on a bottle that contains roughly 95% water.


----------



## KH2PO4 (Jul 18, 2009)

malloy85 said:


> Tropica has two new (at least to me) ferts on the market?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Middle ground? That's easy.

Buy both and mix 1:1 :biggrin:


----------

